# Giant Golden Orb Weaver



## Aarantula (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone breed Giant Golden Orb Weavers??? 

I'm gonna be looking for one in the comming months but I never see them available for sale. Any information on where to score one would be great! Thanks all!


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 19, 2008)

Aarantula said:


> Anyone breed Giant Golden Orb Weavers???
> 
> I'm gonna be looking for one in the comming months but I never see them available for sale. Any information on where to score one would be great! Thanks all!


i'm sure if you posted 'WTB' in the for sale section near spring/summer you could find some pretty easily.


----------



## Aarantula (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea, I figured that a few months down the line I would do that but was just wondering who breeds them so I kind of had a heads up on where to start looking. Does anyone here breed em??? I never see them available in the "For Sale" section.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 21, 2008)

i don't know about breeding them but i've seen them for sale alot at www.tarantulainc.com


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah, i don't think there's a whole lot of CB going on. almost all that you will find for sale are WC.


----------

